

Wow, hackathons are getting serious: Win $25,000 in 36 hours? - dorkitude
http://docusign.com/hackathon/

======
mikebz
Here is the link to the details: www.docusign.com/hackathon

~~~
anwith1n
Thanks for the link, Mike! Here's the straight-up registration page for anyone
who wants it: <http://docusign-hackathon.eventbrite.com/>

